# Two Sources Outside Audi A4 allroad May Come to USA After All



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

When it comes to the A4 allroad, we've been passing along what's been told to us for a while now. Several years ago we were told an A4 allroad would happen and with the US in mind, but since the car was first shown earlier this year, sources at Audi have told us the economics don't work - small sales numbers would theoretically mean an A4 allroad 2.0T costing as much or more than a Q5 3.2. 
Well, in the last week we had a reader drop us an email reporting a dealer is taking deposits. A quick email to Audi of America sounded like the earlier company line... no plans at this time. Then TheTruthAboutCars published a story saying a source at Audi had said it is coming and that the A4 allroad would be shown to North American dealers at a conference in Spain. We made another call to a different source who was silent in a coy way... i.e. silence says a lot.
Our best guess is that the car is now being considered for the USA. With a fixed suspension, selling it in the exact same setup (2.0T quattro with Tiptronic) as North American A4 Avants should be relatively cheap to federalize. As for final price and timing... it's hard to say. We're going to ask around a bit more on this one before we call it entirely legitimate.
* TheTruthAboutCars A4 allroad Article *
* Fourtitude A4 allroad Photo Gallery *


----------

